# Slow foetal heartbeat at 24 weeks.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

This is a question for my sister, who is currently 24 weeks pregnant.     
She had an antenatal appt today, and the baby's heartbeat was 'slow' (not 100% on how slow, but I think lower than 120) ~  midwife did not seem too concerned and apparently hummed and aahed about it, but this evening she rang my sister to make an appt to come and check the heartbeat again first thing tomorrow morning.  

This is obviously worrying, and the midwife wouldnt say if/why she was concerned.   Is there any reason why baby would have a slow heartbeat this far on?  Apparently her 3 year old DD jumped on her tummy last week,  which caused her pain but no spotting/bleeding/contractions etc.  

Marie xx

ps heart was ok at 20 week scan, although it took them a while to find all 4 chambers of the heart.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

The FH should be between 110-160 and can be anything in between.  You may find it is 110 one week and 150 the next.  If baby has been active just prior to listening it you would expect it to be higher, just like us if take our pulse after exercise!  If sleeping for a bit it may be lower.

Personally, if i was concerned about an fh i would have got advice from hospital in view of gestation and not left another day.

Jan


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Jan,

Many thanks for the quick response ~ I am not 100% on the heartrate, as I heard this 2nd hand from my Mum ... sadly I don't have any contact with my sister now, but I still would never wish her baby harm, I appreciate you answering for me. 

I'm sure baby was just sleeping .... and that we'll know more tomorrow.

Marie xx [br]: 4/08/06, 22:42Just to update, the baby's heartbeat is between 90~100, and was again this morning, but they've just told her to go and see her consultant on the 21st august   I personally would not be happy with this, and the midwife mentioned something about congential heart problems, which is worrying my mum and sister.

Marie xx


----------

